# Fishing with a friend @ Saint Andrews State Park



## garider01 (Oct 29, 2004)

I was fishing one of the piers at Saint Andrews when  all of sudden this pelican had  perch to   within 3 feet of me looking for a hand out. Tossed a total of seven fish at him 
before he had his fill and barely got airborne long enough to reach a pillar on the bay


----------



## HT2 (Oct 29, 2004)

*Whoa!!!!!!!*

I'd feel as if I had to feed him or he might take a "bite" out of me.....     

Cool Picture!!!!!!!


----------



## garider01 (Oct 29, 2004)

No doubt. At one point when i was bringing  one in,I thought he was going to perch on my shoulder  and remove the fish off the hook for me


----------

